# trying to upgrade windows 95 to windows 98



## janet276 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have two computers one of them has windows 95 and the other has windows 98 and I am trying to upgrade my windows 95 with the windows 98 disk I got with the other computer. Is this possible? Here is the error message: Your computer already has an operating system installed which cannot be upgraded by this version of setup. You need to obtain the windows 98 upgrade. Message SU0168


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Sounds like you have a full version of 98, not an upgrade...tho there is a way to use the full version to upgrade (do a search on the page) you may want to make a 98 start up disk and just format the 95 PC and install 98 (caution...you may need all of the drivers for that PC....run BelArc Advisor to see what sound, video, modem, etc. are in it).


----------



## janet276 (Jan 14, 2005)

Dan Mc said:


> Sounds like you have a full version of 98, not an upgrade...tho there is a way to use the full version to upgrade (do a search on the page) you may want to make a 98 start up disk and just format the 95 PC and install 98 (caution...you may need all of the drivers for that PC....run BelArc Advisor to see what sound, video, modem, etc. are in it).


I guess that it is a full version of 98. I don't know what you mean by (do a search on the page)? I don't know how to make a 98 start up disk or how to format the 95 pc. I am trying to connect a new printer to this computer that has 95 and it requires 98 or higher but I am concern about trying to do all this because I don't won't to mess up my computer because I don't know how to do all this.


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Tell ya what...if you have a community college or a tech school nearby, let the students handle this for you...they get hands on, you get a result! That may be a neat way to get it done and with far less hassle and worry (I had a brake job done that way and it was great!) :up:


----------



## janet276 (Jan 14, 2005)

No, I don't have access to any schools. Maybe I can get enough help that I can do it myself.


----------



## janet276 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have Windows 98 Second Edition


----------



## Majixlt (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok full version of 98

As Dan said, you need all of your mobo, video, sound, modem drivers along with what ever else you play with before you start.

To install full 98 you need a start disk and be sure the Himem.exe file is on it..if memory serves me it is.

Go to control panel/add remove programs. there you should find something that will make you a start up disk for win98

After you have win 98 startup disk, as well as your drivers for your system,you can procede with the carnage.

start with start up disk and choose with cdrom support

A:\fdisk works nicely to delete and set up a drive to be formated
you will need to make a logical driver here
A:\format c: wipes it clean and makes it a 98 system drive
A:\copy himem.* c: puts himem on the drive for win98 setup's scan disk
(whatever CD rom is E:\setup "should" install win 98 full version

And if you hit a bump please don't blame me, I have no idea what system and version of win98 you have and as Dan said you may end up with doin hands on it it geeks out on you

Good luck


----------



## darkjedi (Nov 22, 2002)

before you format your drive , do you have anything important on that computer that you need to backup? and to find out which version of win 98 you rt click my computer and go to properties , it wil tell you which version of 98 you have . also check ebay for an 98 upgrade , they cost about 5 dollars that would be the easiest way to upgrade.


----------



## Treasurerat (Dec 14, 2004)

i did os switch on a compaq with win 95...using gateway provided win98se and everything was fine afterwards ..might have been luck...but it picked up everything it required......


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *Experience: 7 yrs of Befuttled*,

This doesn't do much for *janet276*'s confidence:

"And if you hit a bump please don't blame me, I have no idea what system and version of win98 you have and as Dan said you may end up with doin hands on it it geeks out on you"

*janet 276* may I suggest you wait for another response?


----------



## janet276 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Dan,
I have found a windows 98 startup disk and i have windows 98 Second Edition. How do I check my drivers? How do I run BelArc Advisor?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have never had occasion to try this personally, but the method has been posted around the web long enough that it must succeed for some. Give it a go and let us know what happens:

http://www.nvdi.com/whertra/w950823.htm

In other words you will be doing this: either from an a:\prompt or a c:\prompt

enter the following lines

ren c:\windows\win.com win.bak
ren c:\windows\winver.exe winver.bak

To locate other files of the same name enter:

dir /s win.com
dir /s winver.exe

Then try the full setup again and see if it installs. You can rename the files back to win.com and winver.exe if it fails to help and you should still have Win95

pay special attention to this note at the bottom of the article:



> Note: If you already have a \windows directory (and you probably will), setup will attempt to install Windows 9x to \windows.000. Change this directory specification to \windows (or wherever the previous version of Windows is installed).


----------



## darkjedi (Nov 22, 2002)

Janet276 I found an win 98 se upgrade for 12 dollars. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=41884&item=7127632459&rd=1
If you decide to format the drive and reinstall the os instead of the upgrade make sure you backup any important data on the computer .


----------

